# MONDIALI DI NUOTO ROMA 2009



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

Nessuno ne parla ?
a dir poco stupende, Filippi e Pellegrini fe-no-me-na-li !!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ù
oggi finale per la Pellegrini 

*TANIA CAGNOTTO-BRONZO*
*MARTINA GRIMALDI-BRONZO*
*BEATRICE ADELIZZI-BRONZO*
*TANIA CAGNOTTO E FRANCESCA DALLAPE'-ARGENTO*
*VALERIO CLERI-ORO*
*FEDERICA VITALE-BRONZO*
*FEDERICA PELLEGRINI-ORO*
*ALESSIA FILIPPI-ORO*


altro che calcio .........


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> Nessuno ne parla ?
> a dir poco stupende, Filippi e Pellegrini fe-no-me-na-li !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

la Cagnotto mi piace......
la Pellegrini non la sopporto.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> Nessuno ne parla ?
> a dir poco stupende, Filippi e Pellegrini fe-no-me-na-li !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Lo sapete però che quando un/una baombino/a dimostra talento ed entra in agonistica deeve pagare di più per il corso di piscina?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Avete idea di quante famiglie fanno cambiare sport per questo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ma avete idea che per arrivare a certi livelli un bambino deve rinunciare a tutto il suo tempo libero già dai 10 anni?


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2009)

sono successi che valgono dieci volte di più per la totale mancanza di strutture che questi ragazzi trovano in italia . e nonostante questo vincono;
il nuoto è uno sport di grandissima fatica e sacrificio


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono successi che valgono dieci volte di più per la totale mancanza di strutture che questi ragazzi trovano in italia . e nonostante questo vincono;
> il nuoto è uno sport di grandissima fatica e sacrificio


 
mai quotato con tanto gusto ...

Persa ... paga di più perchè avrà di più, l'età giusta è 8 anni per l'agonismo 

Persa, fanno cambiar sport perchè non lo reputano importante a tal punto da spender due soldi

l'agonismo è fatica e sacrificio, soddisfazione, merito


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> mai quotato con tanto gusto ...
> 
> Persa ... paga di più perchè avrà di più, l'età giusta è 8 anni per l'agonismo
> 
> ...


 mia figlia fa pallavolo agonistica da quando aveva sette anni  , nel corso degli anni ho verificato che spesso i ragazzi lasciano lo sport proprio per il fatto che i genitori non hanno nessuna intenzione di sacrificare soprattutto il *loro *tempo .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> mai quotato con tanto gusto ...
> 
> Persa ... paga di più perchè avrà di più, l'età giusta è 8 anni per l'agonismo
> 
> ...


 Cambiano sport perché i soldi non ce li hanno!
Ma hai idea di quanto costa un figlio?
Hai idea di quanto facciano pagare per fargli fare sport?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mia figlia fa pallavolo agonistica da quando aveva sette anni , nel corso degli anni ho verificato che spesso i ragazzi lasciano lo sport proprio per il fatto che i genitori non hanno nessuna intenzione di sacrificare soprattutto il *loro *tempo .


 Magari qualcuno non approva l'agonismo per i propri figli.


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Magari qualcuno non approva l'agonismo per i propri figli.


non è che c'entri molto con quello che dicevo.mi riferivo a chi non ritiene importante dedicare del tempo allo sport 
agonismo o no


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cambiano sport perché i soldi non ce li hanno!
> Ma hai idea di quanto costa un figlio?
> Hai idea di quanto facciano pagare per fargli fare sport?


 
non ne ho idea perchè non ne ho

ho idea dei costi riguardanti il nuoto ..... 

l'agonismo ? un opportunità da non negare assolutamente IMHO

Persa hai ragione sui costi, non posso averne visione completa, non ho figli

vedo chi segue e chi se ne frega .... quanti fanno fare sport seriamente ai propri figli ? quanti ? secondo me è l'unica carta vincente per evitargli un bel pò di problemi adolescenziali e non

parte tutto dall'educazione e dalla capacità di far amare la fatica ed il sacrificio 

quali altri sport impegnano cosi bene mente e corpo ? e forgiano il carattere ? forse la corsa

io farei salti mortali per far fare sport ad un eventuale figlio, qualsiasi esso sia, proprio perchè ne ho capito i reali benefici


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che c'entri molto con quello che dicevo.mi riferivo a chi non ritiene importante dedicare del tempo allo sport
> agonismo o no


Mi sembra una posizione rispettabile come quella contraria.


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra una posizione rispettabile come quella contraria.


 ne prendo atto


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra una posizione rispettabile come quella contraria.


 
mah .... ragazzi senza sport vengon su poco bene IMHO

fisicamente e psicologicamente 

troppi adolescenti fannulloni a questo mondo, poi già che diventano EMO rincoglioniti senza carattere 

IMHO

non voglio offender nessuno, propvo solo rabbia ..... perchè è necessario e formativo ben oltre ciò che un genitore può insegnare


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

Io approvo l'agonismo. Mi ha insegnato a mollare il colpo quando era il caso.


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io approvo l'agonismo. Mi ha insegnato a mollare il colpo quando era il caso.


lo sport di squadra in particolare è uno splendido modo per apprendere disciplina fisica e psicologica,il lavoro di gruppo mantenendo le proprie aspirazioni


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo sport di squadra in particolare è uno splendido modo per apprendere disciplina fisica e psicologica,il lavoro di gruppo mantenendo le proprie aspirazioni


 
proprio così


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

fatica, sudore, impegno , dedizione una sana voglia di competizione sono ingredienti indispensabili per un ragazzino.(vissuto come gioco intendo)


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> fatica, sudore, impegno , dedizione una sana voglia di competizione sono ingredienti indispensabili per un ragazzino.(vissuto come gioco intendo)


verissimo.ma anche la sana competizione e il mettersi alla prova ogni volta cercando di migliorare leproprie prestazioni
saper perdere ed ancora di più vincere rispettando gli avversari


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> Nessuno ne parla ?
> a dir poco stupende, Filippi e Pellegrini fe-no-me-na-li !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 e nessuno potrà dire che solo perchè erano a roma son stati favoriti!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Alè Oh Oh Federica Alè oh oh  

	
	
		
		
	


	





*Nuoto, 200 stile: Pellegrini oro e record del mondo *


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Alè Oh Oh Federica Alè oh oh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fenomenale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)




----------



## Old Zyp (30 Luglio 2009)

e che vittoria !!!!!! 

ma quant'è piccina tra le altre due ?


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2009)

zzzyp ma tu fai mica il coach di qualcosa con i ragazzi?


----------



## Old Zyp (30 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> zzzyp ma tu fai mica il coach di qualcosa con i ragazzi?


 
no, mi spiace non esserti d'aiuto

semplice appassionato, ed assiduo frequentatore .....

cmq se hai bisogno di qualcosa basta chiedere, son a stretto contatto con la mia istruttrice, molto molto capace !


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> no, mi spiace non esserti d'aiuto
> 
> semplice appassionato, ed assiduo frequentatore .....
> 
> cmq se hai bisogno di qualcosa basta chiedere, son a stretto contatto con la mia istruttrice, molto molto capace !


 grazie ma era solo banale curiosità


----------



## Old Zyp (30 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie ma era solo banale curiosità


 
prego


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> zzzyp ma tu fai mica il coach di qualcosa con i ragazzi?


 Perché non allenatore?


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché non allenatore?


perchè se la tira


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2009)

Lo sport prticato assiduamente insegna ad affrontare e a rispettare la fatica, il sapore dello sfidare se stessi prima ancora che gli altri... è una palestra di vita. Ho praticato per anni una disciplina come l'Aikido, in cui non esiste nessun agonismo... eppure la tensione al miglioramento e alla sfida erano evidentissime. 
Poi nel tennis ho trovato il sapore del duello, soprattutto mentale ancor prima che fisico... l'ho sempre assimilato agli scacchi, anche se apparentemente diversissimo. La cosa difficile è imparare ad accettare la sconfitta, pur odiandola quando capita. Se ci si sbilancia troppo in uno dei due aspetti... guai.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè se la tira


 certo!


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché non allenatore?


 sei troppo out 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e peppia


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Luglio 2009)

nuoto=sport piu completo
quanto mi sono pentito di aver smesso a 14 anni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei troppo out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Forse antica.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse antica.


 obsoleta


----------



## Old Zyp (30 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> nuoto=sport piu completo
> quanto mi sono pentito di aver smesso a 14 anni


 
basta re-iniziare ! 

gran fatica ma gran soddisfazioni fuori e dentro la vasca .... lo consiglierei a tutti quelli che fumano .... una ricetta per smettere ? 40 vasche stile libero (crawl per Minerva......) respiarzione alternata  2 -3 - 4 - 3 - 2 - 3

vedi che smetti sicuro ....


----------



## Old Zyp (30 Luglio 2009)

dimenticavo ..... com'è che non ci si mena alle gare di nuoto ? come mai non c'è gente che sputa agli avversari ? perchè i tifosi non sfasciano le strutture quando perdono ?

chissà perchè ! vai a spiegartelo


----------

